# [APP][CWM] Super Launcher2 for CM7 HDPI and qHD (9/21/11)



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

This is an improved version of AOSP Launcher2 built from source for CM7. This may also work on other source based ROMs, but I cannot verify or promise compatibility!

*Credits*

Super Team - Original source code (SuperAOSP ROM)
kejar31 - Gummy Launcher2 (code cleanup), qHD fix

*Features*

AOSP Gingerbread Launcher styling
Extremely fast page scrolling and 3D app drawer
Customizeable hotseats (number, style, bg)
Auto rotation

*Screenshots*









































*Installation Instructions*

Flash file in Clockwork recovery. Do not wipe.
This WILL delete the system version of ADW that came with CM7 (/system/app/ADWLauncher.apk) but not any market versions!

*Links*

For HDPI devices (Droid X, Nexus S, D-Inc, etc.)

For qHD devices (Sensation, EVO3D)

*Source Code*

Gummy Launcher 2


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

Reserved.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does it support landscape?


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> Does it support landscape?


Absolutely! You'll find 'auto rotation' under features ;-)

EDIT: uploaded a screenshot


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Do I need to have CM7? I really want the qHD version on my D3.

I just saw the part about source based roms, the last version you released in apk form worked fine except for it not being formatted for qHD.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you change the number of homes screens it has. I always disliked that with launcher2. Cause I only need three.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I know in apex phone/dialer couldn't be moved ...has this been fixed?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## em2drvr03 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just wish there was a way to make it less screens.


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone gotten this to work on liquid?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Lurch81 said:


> I know in apex phone/dialer couldn't be moved ...has this been fixed?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


?

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


No it hasn't... Fab just told me about it the other day... and I haven't had time to even look at it


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Kejar31 said:


> No it hasn't... Fab just told me about it the other day... and I haven't had time to even look at it


Thanks for the response love the launcher

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm digging this so far. Was using adw ex.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

